# What is UF hack 0.2



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought Leslie's used Kindle DX and it has a hack on it called UF Hack 0.2
I don't know what it is and I need to uninstall it.  I tried to uninstall the DX font hack and it updated my kindle but didn't take the hack off.  
Can someone help please?
Thanks
Paula ny


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I bought Leslie's used Kindle DX and it has a hack on it called UF Hack 0.2
> I don't know what it is and I need to uninstall it. I tried to uninstall the DX font hack and it updated my kindle but didn't take the hack off.
> Can someone help please?
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Can you not ask the person you bought it from?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you use the correct uninstall? There is one for the original US DX, one for the Global.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Do you know if it's a font hack or not?  I was pretty sure I used the right file.  I downloaded a zip file.  There were two uninstall DX files.  one with just .bin and one with .binwgbx or something like that.
paula ny


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Do you know if it's a font hack or not? I was pretty sure I used the right file. I downloaded a zip file. There were two uninstall DX files. one with just .bin and one with .binwgbx or something like that.
> paula ny


The only hack I put on the DX was the font hack, Paula. Go to this page:

https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/kindlev23fonts

The file you want is in the middle of the page: update_dx_fonts_uninstall.bin

Download it to your computer, then transfer to the DX with the USB cable. Make sure to put it in the root (top level) directory on the DX (not in the documents folder). Then update the DX: menu>settings>menu>update. Hopefully that will do the trick.

L


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The only hack I put on the DX was the font hack, Paula. Go to this page:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/kindlev23fonts
> 
> ...


----------

